# icones osx



## giizmoo (4 Décembre 2003)

bonjours a tous ,j aimerais savoir comment utiliser des icones que 
j ai telecharger sur internet ,elles sont pour des applications tel que
mozilla ,appleworks,etc... osx 10.1.5 merci


----------



## Telonioos (4 Décembre 2003)

tu vas sur l'icone que tu as téléchargé, tu fais pomme-i, tu clique en haut à gauche de la fenêtre d'information sur le dessin de l'icone, tu fait pomme-c

tu vas ensuite sur l'icone que tu veux changer, tu fais pomme-i, tu cliques en haut à gauche de la fenêtre sur le dessin de l'icone que tu veux changer et tu fais pomme-v

tu fermes les deux fenêtre d'information et voilà


----------



## JediMac (4 Décembre 2003)

Soit elles sont directement utilisables et dans ce cas tu fais pomme+alt+i sur l'icône, une fenêtre d'information s'ouvre. Tu clique sur le carré en haut à droite où s'affiche l'icône et tu la copies. Ensuite tu cliques sur le fichier qui doit recevoir cette icône, la fenêtre d'info se modifie. Tu cliques sur le carré en haut à droite et tu colles l'icône.
Soit elles sont téléchargées sous forme d'un pack, et là il te faut un soft du type Candybar. En général, c'est indiqué sur le site qui a fourni ces icônes. Elles viennent d'où ? 

Pour compléter la réponse, deux bons sites d'icônes dont les créateurs déambulent dans ce forum :
Cocoricones spécialisé dans les icônes sur le "patrimoine culturel français" et Anime Icons pour les adeptes des gloubiboulga nights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Niconemo (4 Décembre 2003)

Simple. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la même, en images.


----------



## Telonioos (4 Décembre 2003)

c'est sur que c'est plus clair en image


----------

